# New seeding alfalfa and dry weather



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We have 40 acres of direct seed alfalfa, planted this spring. We mowed and chopped it about 3 weeks ago. At that time it looked good, but since then we have had no rain, and I see today that drier areas are begining to bloom. Question is, what will the effects be of cutting this new seeding again in drought conditions? Would we be better off not cutting it?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It may just go dormant if bone dry.Is there enough to cut?Maybe if we ever see a big rain a commin quik cut it and get it off before it rains???

Rain what is that anyway?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Walked out in it this afternoon and most growth is about 12-14 inches, except for patches that must have gravel under them. In a few days it will all be starting to bloom.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the normal Texas Climate.

HERE we always have a Summer Drought. Alfalfa here does as you describe.

How is your alfalfa doing now? October!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, the new seeding was cut a total of four times this year. We will see next year how well it took being dry, and cut in mid September (quite late for cutting alfalfa here). Yeild was not very high, but respectable, and with hay so high priced it was worth the time. The last cutting I baled, big squares, and it was so dry that it had to baled a few hours after sun rise to prevent excessive stem (let alone leaf) shatter.


----------

